# Batterie PB qui ne recharge plus



## ReiNe2804 (12 Juin 2011)

Au secours 
Je ne m'y connais absolument pas, et je suis désespérée face à ce qui m'arrive : 
ma batterie ne répond plus, elle ne veut plus se recharger. 
Mon powerbook refuse de s'allumer tant qu'il n'est pas sur secteur, une fois allumé l'icône batterie inscrit 91% de charge en permanence, le voyant de mon chargeur reste vert tout le temps, et pourtant si je débranche tout s'éteint.
A chaque fois que j'allume le Powerbook, l'heure et le jour affichent 2001, et je suis toujours obligée de réentrer mes codes Airport....
Je ne comprends pas ce qui s'est passé.... 

J'espère que quelqu'un saura m'aider
Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 
Batterie d origine ? si non  elle date de quand?


----------



## gmaa (12 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Une batterie même Li-Ion n'est pas étenelle...


----------



## PDD (14 Juin 2011)

idem pour moi, une de mes 2 batteries ne veut plus se charger (une chinoise de 2 ans!), elle est morte...


----------

